# Aussie Pup for 18th?



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

My 18th birthday is next Monday *dances*! I've wanted an Aussie pup for AGES and always said I'd get one for my 18th. I never imagined that a stunning pup would practically fall into my lap the week before! This is fizz, a registered 5 month old female purebred australian shepherd puppy. Problem is my parents don't want a puppy.

So the question is- if your child brought home this puppy on her 18th birthday, would you let her keep it?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

If it looked like that beautiful girl I sure would. lol But then again I'm 18 and don't have any kids so.... I guess I don't count.


----------



## BlissMeadows (Jan 9, 2013)

Im only 22 and i dont have kids yet but i can honestly say if they work off their chores and they put in good work to show they can take care of the pup they could keep it. thats my way i would raise it but also make sure your parents can afford to feed the pup thats a big thing cause dog food is 25 to 30 bucks a bag here in our town idk about everywhere else but you can also do baby sitting jobs pup sitting jobs to earn money for the food theres so many possibilities if you really really REALLY want this pup it will happen


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Personally, I wouldn't bring home a puppy my parents weren't ready for ... in my situation it would be fair to the pup ... IMO better to wait until your parents are ready


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree, get permission first. But make sure you plead your case well and show them those adorable pictures. In my experience, my Aussie is the best dog I have ever had. She is very smart, learns things super fast! Great personality.....


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've wanted an aussie forever too! Maybe I'll have to try this in June when I turn 18? Hmmm. 

If it was me I'd ask my mom. She loves dogs, especially aussies, so I know she would let me keep it. My dad on the other hand would have to deal with it. At the same time I probably wouldn't get one because I will only be home two more years before I move over an hour away for college... Seeing that an aussie would like living on the farm way better than an apartment I'd have to leave it at home. I'd be home every weekend but its not really my dog if I don't care for it every day. But my mom does want an aussie so I'm waiting for my little brothers seventh birthday so he'll get one and I can play with it 

I'd be very tempted to get her but consider where you will be and what your plans for the near future are. A dog is a 10-15 year commitment.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She is adorable btw!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If I took a dog here without asking my parents first, my parents wouldn't be angry, but I would feel that I had been disrespectful.
Definitely ask your parents first. If you pay all expenses, and keep the puppy from annoying them, I don't see any other objection they may have.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> I'd be very tempted to get her but consider where you will be and what your plans for the near future are. A dog is a 10-15 year commitment.


Very good point!!!! I agree!!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I'll be home for 2 more years, then in an apartment with two and then on property. I really like her but I don't think my parents would even consider it unless I surprised them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

are you ready to give it up if your parents totally didnt approve? My paremts got my brother an aussie for his birthday and WoW is she a handful! We love her to pieces and she just loves when I come to visit but it has taken a lot of training to get her to listen and obey. very smart dog -- but very much a commitment


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

If I was to bring a dog home to my parents they would NOT be happy. Being that we already have 6 dogs - it's quite an addition... 

I would feel guilty after that for not telling them. It would take away from my happiness that I was not letting them know, especially since the dog would be living in a house they pay for.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

My mom just said the weirdest thing out of no where.. She asked me if I liked my aunts puppy. And I said it made me want a puppy and all she said was yeah! That's so weird!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

All the said was "yeah!"? Did you ask if you could get a puppy?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> All the said was "yeah!"? Did you ask if you could get a puppy?


Normally she would have flat out said no, you're not getting anything. But she said yeah. Maybe I'll ask her.. I'm afraid of being shot down. And I'm about to board a plane to Utah for the weekend lol.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aussies aren't really apartment dogs. Unless you can find.a farm for her or your parents approve I'd probably pass. They need a lot stimulation and training into adult hood

I'd rather her be happy and have room to run. I probably won't have my dream dog until after college... my parents have agreed to buy me a dog or goat of my choice, within a reasonable price, when I graduate.college and am ready for it. Since we all know the goats I like are not what they would consider reasonably priced I'm going with the dog ha-ha. 

She sure is a cutie and I can see why you want.her.... heck I want her! But think about her happiness and well being.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, I hope you get the puppy! If she said yeah, then maybe you'll get one FOR your birthday, huh? HUH? lol, maybe not, but just be subtle. Throw some hints.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I just showed her picture and she was like "yeah, she's very pretty" but I haven't asked to get her. 

Dani, Aussies do okay in apartments as long as they do get that stimulation.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Well, she flat out said no lol. Dang.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwwww.... that is a bummer. Well, if you're 18 than you are an adult, so when you move out you can get whatever dog you like!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

http://kansascity.ebayclassifieds.c...iful-australian-shepherd-puppies/?ad=25958432

http://www.google.com/search?q=olat...F-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7PRFD_enUS519


----------

